# Green Chromides/ Etroplus suratensis New Pair Breeding



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My 10- 3/4" Green Chromides are now all grown up. The males are 7 to 8", the females about an inch smaller. There are no sexual differences that I can discern, other than size for fish the same age. Of the 10, three pairs have formed and this pair is spawning for the first time. These 10 fish are in a 90G, so they are crowded to say the least, and successful spawns are unlikely in there. So I plan to move them to a larger tank or split them over 2- 90Gs. The pair is early on in the egg laying, about 1/3 of the way through in my estimate. The eggs are on tiny threads so they move in the current which is quite strong.


----------

